# Cleaning The Fresh Water Tank/plumbing



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry if there is already a link or post about this but I tried the search engine but was unable to find any information on this. I think I read somewhere either here on on the net about using bleach, but I cannot find it now. I just wondered how much bleach should I use for the tank. I think it is a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

i would only use a few ounces.
dave


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

kingpin said:


> i would only use a few ounces.
> dave


Yeah, I didn't think it was much, but the biggest problem is where to dump the grey water tank after doin it. I'll prolly wait till next week end and do it at the campground.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

My Outback manual states using about 1/2 cup for the whole tank, then rinse several times, I dump mine into the pool, as it is just chlorine anyways!

Its mine own little effort of recycling!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ranier1315 said:


> i would only use a few ounces.
> dave


Yeah, I didn't think it was much, but the biggest problem is where to dump the grey water tank after doin it. I'll prolly wait till next week end and do it at the campground.
[/quote]

That is a great idea. I used 1/2 cup and it seems to work out well for us.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> My Outback manual states using about 1/2 cup for the whole tank, then rinse several times, I dump mine into the pool, as it is just chlorine anyways!
> 
> Its mine own little effort of recycling!
> 
> Steve


This is the way I do it, also. Then I follow it up by filling the tank again, with a half-cup of baking soda dissolved in the fresh tank water. I pump the Baking Soda water throughout thw whole system and let it sit overnight, then flush with fresh water a last time or two. That takes the bleach taste out and leaves everything tasting fresh and clean.

Mike


----------

